# Allroad Aluminum Cleaner



## timothycasetimothy (May 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Referred over to this site from advrider (a motorbike forum)... Have a quick question...I just picked up a 2002 allroad and the aluminum trim outside has some spotting on it, maybe from mag chloride used to keep the roads out here in CO ice free... Any recommendations for getting that out?

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

I got a few spots on mine that are like that... :banghead:


----------



## timothycasetimothy (May 9, 2012)

Ixomeneus said:


> I got a few spots on mine that are like that... :banghead:


And no joy getting the spots out?


----------



## Plasticar (Sep 5, 2003)

When I had mine, I had luck using nevr-dull, which is a chrome cleaner. It comes in a can and is a cotton wadding with some solvents soaked in. Fine for the aluminum, I used it on the roof rails. Careful not to get it on the headlamps, as I am sure the solvent would craze the polycarbonate. It's non-abrasive, just stinky.


----------

